# scans after MMC.... what did you do??



## bubblej23

hi everyone, i am pregnant again after a MMC in dec last year i went for my 12weeks scan and my baby had died at 9 weeks, my doctors told me after last time they will keep a close eye on me next time round and i would get a scan at around 7-8weeks then again at 10wks then 12wk then last one at 20 weeks, did any of you get early scans and things turn out ok? im just worried that if i have these early scans and actually see my baby moving and a heartbeat, that next time i go it will be the same as last time baby will be still and not moving!! i dont think i could handle that, but if i wait until 12weeks and see it and all is well, i'll be happy,
has anyone been in this situation? what did you decide to do? and were you happy with that decision?? thanks in advance :)


----------



## truly_blessed

I had an MMC in Nov 09, the pregnancy hadn't progressed much past 5-6 weeks and was diagnosed at the 12 week scan. I referred to the fertility specialist in Jan this year and asked if I could get an early scan should I be lucky enough to get pregnant again. he said no problem and consequently I had one at 7 weeks and another at 9 weeks. I still paniced at the 12 week scan and every scan since has been a bit of a worry (I have another one today) but I'm a lotmore reassured now. 

If I hadn't managed to get the nhs early scan I would have had to book a private one for my own sanity and would have made it about 8 or 9 weeks. I'm sure it will be fine this time but I think it's difficult to know what it for the best. Just because it was 9 weeks last time doesn't mean it would be 9 weeks heaven forbid it happened again. 

If money is no option or you can get an nhs one I think I'd go for it. If not, and you're strong enough to wait then wait. As this was my first, I personally couldn't have faced walking blindly into the 12 weeks scan again, it would have brought back too many memories of the previous time.

Good luck


----------



## bubblej23

thanks hun, and good luck for your scan today :),
you spoke some sense there, and im not so sure i can wait until 12weeks but same respect i dont want to go too early for a scan (like 6-7wks), so going to see if they will scan me around 9 weeks, think that would make me feel better xxx


----------



## hulagirl

Hi. 
I had a mmc in march. We saw heartbeat at 7 weeks had scan at 10w4d and baby had died at 10w. 
Since i found out beg aug. I have had scan at 6 weeks (nhs to rule out ectopic) scan at 7w (private) due to nhs scan being out by a week, scan at 9w (private) and scan this week at 10w6d (private) to get me past my scary date. It may seem excessive but i can afford it (been working more to pay for it) and the extra resurrance has really helped. 
The difference at 7w &9w was amazing as i saw bubs moving around. 
Do whatever you need to do to relax and make yourself not stress. X


----------



## bubblej23

thanks hula girl, and im so glad all is well with you and bump, im going to have a word with my doctor to see what she says, but to be honest im feeling so much more relaxed this time (still get nervous) obviously but its normal, just try and put it to the back of my mind,
can i ask you a question though, sorry if i upset you i dont mean to, but are you happy you saw your baby alive??? but then to go for another scan and nothing!!! do you regret going for an early scan or not?? thanks in advance hun xx


----------



## SabrinaKat

Yes! I had an m/c two years ago at 7-8 wks and this time, had a scan at 9 wks (and there was a baby!), one at 12 wks (still a baby!), 14 wks (after a cervical bleed and I was terrified, scan done to reassure me - still a baby!), 16wks (yes, still a baby), and will have another at 19 wks, 22 weeks and every three weeks until I hit 32 wks, then 2 weeks, post-36, every week. 

We went private in Ireland after a terrible, terrible public hospital experience where there were broken machines, lost blood works, etc. (I am not exaggerating, look up 'irish hospital miscarriage scandal from summer 2009) and as I am 43, my consultant is extra protective for our 'miracle' baby. My dh and I were almost in tears at the first scan, hearing the hb and seeing the baby swimming around.

It can happen and when it does, it is a wonderful (but scary) feeling!

best wishes


----------



## bubblej23

oooooh hun im so sorry you went through that nobody deserves that, glad all is well with you and baby though, thanks for your reply xx


----------



## yazzy

Hi, just thought I would add my story as i'm kind of in the same boat as you....

I had a mmc in January this year - diagnosed at my 12 week scan (baby stopped growing at 7 weeks'ish). Looking back I did suddenly feel a lot better one week but thought this was normal.
Fast forward to now and I am 6 weeks 3 days pregnant...very excited, very nervous as my symptoms are following my last pregnancy exactly. The nurse has offered me an early scan but I really don't know what to do, my OH said no, we should wait and I think maybe we should.
I have my booking in appointment at 8 1/2 weeks so may talk to the midwife about my fears then. At the moment I am going to enjoy feeling sick and tired!


----------



## ceejie

I had an MMC in May of this year. I had a scan at 10 weeks and found that baby had stopped growing at 7w6d. I had a D&C and chromosomal testing and they found it had Trisomy 15. I had complications with the D&C, and required a second in June. 

After all that, I really didn't expect to get pregnant so quickly again. But, since the day after I got my BFP I started very light spotting off and on. My GP wasn't doing anything about it so I called my OBGYN and told them I was very nervous because of what happened last time and they are seeing me today and will arrange an early ultrasound. So I can't say for sure yet how things turn out, but fingers crossed it all goes well.


----------



## bubblej23

sorry for your losses ladies,
i know its easier said than done but we need to leave the past behind us and think positive for our little babies we have inside us yet never to forget them that couldnt stay with us :(
yazzy, very similar story when i look back all my symptoms stopped at 9 weeks but i just thought it was normal to stop around that time as my other 2 girls i never had any symptoms with them, i just dont know weather i should wait for a scan or not i'd love to see my baby but same respect im scared if i see it moving around and then next time i go to see it not doing anything would be destroying for me, but i think i will talk to my midwife to when i get booked in to see what she advises, good luck hun hope all works out well this time im sure it will xxx
ceejie sorry to hear you had such a tough time, i hope everything turns out well for you and baby, keep me updated as to when you get your scan, will keep everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## hulagirl

Bubblej23- dont worry you didnt upset me. Yes i am pleased i have seen bubs wriggling around, if things go wrong it wont make it easier or harder, i think. but that being said i dont know. 
Before i got pregnant this time i said to other half i didnt want any early scans but soon changed my mind. 
I am very nervous about my next scan on sat as o/h does not want to come ( he found it incredably difficult to deal with the mmc) and i also have 2 weddings to go to afterwards. But i just have to remember that this pregnancy is different to the last one. 
also with my symptoms last time they didnt ease up at all, i was still really sick and tired and bloating but baby had only died a few days before so maybe if it had been longer they would of eased up. 
Sorry for rambling on but i hope i answered your question. 
X


----------



## Mel S

I had a mmc in Jan this year, baby died at 7 weeks, found out at 10 weeks. This time around I have had an early scan at 6-7 weeks and it confirmed the baby had a hb and that the yolk sac was the right size this time (was too large last time and I beleive the cause of the mmc) that put my mind at rest but the last few weeks I have been thinking about getting a private scan however on speaking to OH we decided to wait until my 12 week scan. This pregnancy is very different though - many more symptoms with horrid ms when I had none last time so trying to remain positive.


----------



## LaurGil

hey hun

I'm in the same boat as you 

I had a MMC at 9 wks in June 2011 

We had a scan at 7 wks everything was fine 

Then when we went for a scan at nine weeks there was no heartbeat 

I really dont Know wether i want an early scan again this time incase the same thing happens but need reasurrance also 

Its so hard to know what to do

I really hope everything goes well for you

Xxx


----------



## 3boys

my second mmc was in march this year and it was discovered at nearly 13wks. This time i had scans at 6, 8, 12 and 15wks and everything was fine, I was terrified going into each one dreading the worst but at the 15wk one the midwife asked did all my dates match the scan measurements on my earlier scans and i said yes and she said that with mmc usually the early scan dates will not match your own dates and its an early indication that something is wrong which was true for me and made me relax much much more. gl hun!


----------



## bubblej23

thank you all for sharing your stories, im still in two minds as to what to do but i guess what will be will be at the end of the day fingers crossed for us all H&H 9 months to those who are pregnant and baby dust to those who are TTC, thanks again for been strong enough to share your stories your little angels will be proud :) xxx


----------



## LaurGil

I spoke to my friend about this earlier as my booking appointment is tomorrow & i will have to decided if I want the reassurance scan & she basically said every pregnancy is differant ,it could happen again or it could not ,dont think of it as a negitave thing think of it as an extra chance to see your baby & enjoy it so I think I will get it after all 

Good luck to you all :hugs2:


----------



## ceejie

bubblej23 said:


> ceejie sorry to hear you had such a tough time, i hope everything turns out well for you and baby, keep me updated as to when you get your scan, will keep everything crossed for you xxx

Thank you so much. I saw my OBGYN today. She sent me for another set of beta hcg and booked an ultrasound for next week. I got the bloodtest done and it came back at about 20,000, which I think is good? But I started spotting brown again tonight, so I am right back on edge. This will be the longest week ever waiting for the scan!


----------



## truly_blessed

It sounds like the decision will be made for you really. You'll either think about it some more and decide to book one soon or time will pass and before you know it, you'll be so close to your 12 week appointment that it wouldn't be worth having an early one. For me, as I never saw a baby at all last time, a scan at anytime showing correct development would have been lovely. You never stop worrying though, all the way through. I'm sure all will be fine this time.


----------



## bubblej23

ceejie said:


> bubblej23 said:
> 
> 
> ceejie sorry to hear you had such a tough time, i hope everything turns out well for you and baby, keep me updated as to when you get your scan, will keep everything crossed for you xxx
> 
> Thank you so much. I saw my OBGYN today. She sent me for another set of beta hcg and booked an ultrasound for next week. I got the bloodtest done and it came back at about 20,000, which I think is good? But I started spotting brown again tonight, so I am right back on edge. This will be the longest week ever waiting for the scan!Click to expand...

20,000 does sound good hun!!! hopefully baby bean is just trying to keep mummy on her toes!!! i seriously hope all goes well at your scan and your right a week in this situation feels like a million years away best of luck to you hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies

I too am a member of the MMC club unfortunately. Wasn't discovered until our 12 week scan in April as I'd had no signs of anything being wrong :nope: :baby: never got past 5-6 weeks! Only thing was though, I did have a bad feeling all through the last pregnancy and very nearly booked myself a private early scan but family talked me out of it, saying there was no reason to. Wish I had now as it would have been found earlier! I also had absolutely NO symptoms right from the start. Looking back, I had slightly tender boobs which went about 5 weeks and never returned! I actually felt really well :wacko:

This time there was no way in the world I was going to 12 weeks :nope: We booked a private early scan on 5th Sept. This dated me as 7w5d which was spot on what I thought, which was very reassuring. Good strong heartbeat of 176bpm too! :cloud9: I even debated having another one but my NHS dating scan is now next Friday (30th), when I'll only be just over 11 weeks, so have decided will wait for that as it's not long now. I am still nervous about next week's scan, First Tri is just so hard as you just can't look inside to check all is still ok :wacko: From the start this time though I have felt so much more pregnant! Have been very tired, and still am, and have gone off some foods and have been getting up to pee a couple of times each night from very early on. Also had slight boob tenderness, which comes and goes a bit, from the start and this is still here :thumbup: Lots of digestive issues too (wind, constipation etc :blush:)

3Boys, what you said about dates matching up to your own at early scans is very reassuring, thank you :thumbup: As mine matched exactly to how far along I thought I was at nearly 8 weeks x


----------



## PoodleMommy

I am getting scans at 7 weeks (done), 9 weeks, and 12 weeks (and beyond that, I don't know -- that's territory I've never been in!).

Here's my rationale. Similar to you, my first pg was a MMC at 12.5 weeks and I was told the baby had passed away several weeks before.

With my next two pg's, my doctor wanted me to get a scan at 6 weeks then weekly for a while.

Well, for me, the 6-week scan was a mistake. The reason? The doctor told me it was "perfect," the baby looked "perfect" and so did the heart rate. (Actually, the baby was already measuring a few days behind both times, so that should've been my clue.) By the 7-week u/s, it was clear there was a problem... heart rate wasn't fast enough and growth was even further behind.

Yes, that was heartbreaking, but I would rather KNOW that there was a problem, than have gone another month thinking all was well. And, often, there's a sign of a problem based on 1) CRL measuring too small, 2) heart rate too slow, 3) yolk sac too large, 4) irregular shapes of things, etc. I'm not into false hope so I want to know if there's a problem as early as possible. Even one extra week of false hope makes a loss so much more unbearable.

This time, I refused the 6-week scan because I didn't want to be falsely told everything looked perfect. I knew that by 7 weeks, if there were a problem, we would start seeing signs of it. (I know that's not always the case, but most of the time, it is.)

Because of my 7-week u/s, I'm enjoying this pg more than I did any of the last ones... because I know that, at least for now, there is a healthy baby growing inside me! Of course, we'll see how the 9-week u/s goes... I'm praying that if this baby isn't meant to be, we will see some obvious sign of a problem so I won't continue on in false hope.


----------



## truly_blessed

I totally get where you are coming from Jules, my first scan was 7 weeks as well ... then 9 and 12 coincidentally . There is such a big difference between the 2 scans, it's hard to believe things progress so quickly.


----------



## bubblej23

poodlemommy, im so sorry you had to go through that, been told all looks perfect just for something to go wrong, im the same as you where false hope is concerned i'd rather just know the truth so i can get my head round things,
i hope all goes well with your next scan im sure you and baby will be just fine
thanks for your story xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

I had my miscarraige at 7weeks 2days in December 2010 - after all the blood loss and clots i had a scan the next day and saw baba but no heartbeat :( 

This pregnancy i had a scan at 6weeks 6days, 8weeks 6days, 12week 2days and a private one at 17weeks 2 days (Found out we team PINK) :) 

But honestly hun i was debating whether to have a early reasurrance scan or not because if i saw beanie not moving it would have devistated me - the moment you see baby and heartbeat on the screen your fears slowly go away.. defo reasurred me :)

I was still very wary until we saw her at 12week scan and she was bouncing round and i just fell in love and felt realived because the chances of miscarraige go down - i saw a little prayer everyday that she will be okay and touch wood all has been well do far :)

Try stay positive - so much easier said than done but we all here to support you..xxx


----------



## bubblej23

awww thanks emilyrose, that means alot to me and enjoy your pregnancy hun :) xxx


----------



## SabrinaKat

I was also afraid to do an early scan, given my previous m/c at 7-8 wks (my story is on page 1), but was delighted to see baby at wk 9.5 scan....

best wishes


----------



## cliqmo

Thanks for the interesting thread op and the interesting replies ladies :flower:

We had a mmc discovered in march (should have been 10wk but bean showed 7wk with no heartbeat)

Got bfp yesterday and already wondering about reassurance scanning so your perspectives are really useful :thumbup:


----------



## Anna Purna

I appreciate all the replies as well. Thanks! :thumbup:
We've been TTC for 1.5 years and have suffered an ectopic and a MMC. Both experiences were stressful and heartbreaking, so this time I've decided to do things differently. NO constant blood tests (I felt like a pin cushion last time) and NO fear-inducing Google marathons. I guess I've finally accepted that there's NOTHING I can do and worrying just doesn't make it any easier. 
Of course I still want to do an early scan, but after reading some of the replies here I've decided to wait until I'm 7 weeks instead of 6 (2 weeks from now :wacko:).
Good luck to everyone waiting for their scans, and congratulations to everyone who has seen their babies already! :cloud9:


----------



## kanga

bubblej23 said:


> hi everyone, i am pregnant again after a MMC in dec last year i went for my 12weeks scan and my baby had died at 9 weeks, my doctors told me after last time they will keep a close eye on me next time round and i would get a scan at around 7-8weeks then again at 10wks then 12wk then last one at 20 weeks, did any of you get early scans and things turn out ok? im just worried that if i have these early scans and actually see my baby moving and a heartbeat, that next time i go it will be the same as last time baby will be still and not moving!! i dont think i could handle that, but if i wait until 12weeks and see it and all is well, i'll be happy,
> has anyone been in this situation? what did you decide to do? and were you happy with that decision?? thanks in advance :)


hi hun, congrats on your pregnancy :flower:

i opted for the early scans and glad I did. We had them at 7 then 9 weeks (the 9 week scan was amazing - the best of all of them). Then 11 and 13. I'm really glad we went for them as I felt like i was being looked after by the hospital. My doctor said a hb and baby measuring for dates at 9 weeks is as good as safe, so after that one I felt more relaxed.

Having said that, going for a scan for us ladies who have had mmcs is never the going to be the same as for someone who has never had a mmc. Even at my 20 and 28 week scans, I was nervous and shaking, but luckily all was well.


----------

